# Outstanding fishing lately with multiple 30's released! PIC HEAVY



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Our fishing reports have been lagging over the last 3 weeks because we have been so focused on getting ready for waterfowl season, but the fishing has definitely NOT been lagging. The fishing has just continued to stay phenomenal all summer! Wading has been the most consistent and produced the bigger fish over the last couple weeks, but drifting is still producing some solid boxes and good action for those not wanting to get out of the boat. The surf got right for a few days and the guys took advantage of it. Other than that they have been bouncing back and forth between East and West Matagorda bay. Wading both the shorelines and the reefs depending on the weather and drifting deep mud and shell when clients don't want to wade. LOTS of fish have been released over 25" in the last couple weeks, including 3 over 30"s. They have started dropping some serious weight as we have only had a couple go over the 8# mark on the Boga. The pictures pretty much speak for themselves and we hope you enjoy them.

We have boat(s) open this weekend(20th & 21st) along with all next week(22nd-26th), so if you're interested in getting in on the action we'd love to hear from you and put you on the fish!

Enjoy the pictures and contact us to get in on the action!

Please bear with us if we don't immediately get back with you. We are blowing and going trying to catch as much rain water as possible while monitoring blowouts due to all the recent rain. If you have called or sent email, we will be getting back with you ASAP, just know we aren't ignoring you. Thanks in advance for your patience.

To book or get more details, contact Daniel:
Email: [email protected]
Call/Text 979.240.5312


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

